# Mothers Day Puppies



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks as if I am going to be having a set of new puppies born on or around Mothers day! Took my 5 year old and had her bred to Lean Machine this week. Third breeding for her with him and all pups have been fan freekin tastic. Here is a pic of my 2 girls Mom on the right 2 year old pup on the left. The pup will be a full sister of the litter I am we will have avail this spring.

This is my wife and girls pup is on the right this time

This is Sadie (the pup) in the snow this year she loves the snow

Any way these are not you typical slow big headed Labs they are field trial quality with both the parents having National field and Canadian Field Champions. My Girl Jessie is known as "Carolinas lil' smokin gun" daughter of "Carolinas smoke on the water" and "willow creek owl". Father "Chena river Lean machine" here is a web link to his pedigree http://gypsyoakretrievers.com/macped.htm.
These dogs are High octane hunting machines with the drive and the brains to do anything you want of them.
If you love labs but don't think they have the staying power to hunt all day, come check out our girls for your self.
I will guarantee these dogs for health and will work with them from the day they are born with noise tolerance to get the pups ready for gun fire. None of my pups have ever been gun shy and I don't see these being the first. I will keep you all posted of the progress of this last litter from Jessie after this I am retiring her to a life of swimming and bird chasing her favorite things to do.
If you are interested in a pup pm me. However i have to tell you I am more interested in the puppies going to a great home than money so if you can't provide that don't bother. 
Brian
Looks as if I am going to be having a set of new puppies born on or around Mothers day! Took my 5 year old and had her bred to Lean Machine this week. Third breeding for her with him and all pups have been fan freekin tastic. Here is a pic of my 2 girls Mom on the right 2 year old pup on the left. The pup will be a full sister of the litter I am we will have avail this spring. 
here is one of me anf the girls Sadie left and Jessie (Momma dog) right 









This is my wife and girls pup is on the right this time








This is Sadie (the pup) in the snow this year she loves the snow








Any way these are not you typical slow big headed Labs they are field trial quality with both the parents having National field and Canadian Field Champions. My Girl Jessie is known as "Carolinas lil' smokin gun" daughter of "Carolinas smoke on the water" and "willow creek owl". Father "Chena river Lean machine" here is a web link to his pedigree http://gypsyoakretrievers.com/macped.htm.
These dogs are High octane hunting machines with the drive and the brains to do anything you want of them.
If you love labs but don't think they have the staying power to hunt all day, come check out our girls for your self.
I will guarantee these dogs for health and will work with them from the day they are born with noise tolerance to get the pups ready for gun fire. None of my pups have ever been gun shy and I don't see these being the first. I will keep you all posted of the progress of this last litter from Jessie after this I am retiring her to a life of swimming and bird chasing her favorite things to do.
If you are interested in a pup pm me. However i have to tell you I am more interested in the puppies going to a great home than money so if you can't provide that don't bother. 
Brian


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey guys I can tell you if you want a good all round retriever and flusher these are the pups to have. They are easy training and smart dogs. I also have friends with pointers and setters who can tell you that these dogs can hunt. I have "syder" she is "sadies" sister. And syder can go all day in the field. She can go five days straight above 12,000ft. hunting ptarmigan. Syder was also water retrieving geese at 8 months old. You will get out of these dogs what you put into them. 
















Some of the geese syder has retrieved.









Syder with ptarmigan.









Syder with wild utah roosters.









Syder chukar hunting.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Those look like great dogs!

My pup comes from the Chena River line, he's now 7 months, and I can't believe how well he's training at this point.

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Scott for the great pics and the nice words. not only did i get a puppy to a great home one thing i try to do every time but i got a great friend out of the deal. Hey i wish you would have posted the christmas picture of syder it is one of my favorite pictures. She is beautiful looks just like her mom. 
Brian


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Syder Christmas


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

she is beautiful thanks scott


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm one of the setter guys that has hunted with Scott and Syder. She is an awesome hunting dog! I'm tempted to mix a lab in with my setters...but if I did, I would certainly end up over-dogged and under-wifed!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a new report on my girl she is doing well and the pups are growing inside her she has gained some weight and inches. We figure the pups will be ready on Fathers day for anyone interested. Also I have had some questions so I will just elaborate. My Female only throw’s black pups. The male has the yellow gene however color is determined by the female so although some pups will have the yellow gene and will have yellow pups none of this litter will be yellow.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

one hunting fool said:


> ...My Female only throw's black pups. The male has the yellow gene however *color is determined by the female *so although some pups will have the yellow gene and will have yellow pups none of this litter will be yellow.


Color is determined by both the male and the female as each provide an individual gene to the eventual gene pair of the puppy. The reason your female only throws Black pups is her dominate gene pairs, which one can assume are "EE" and "BB". As long as you have one dominate "E" and one dominate "B", the pup will be Black. If the male carries Yellow, then some of the pups will be "Ee" and "BB" Black, Yellow-Factored. It does not matter what you breed to an EEBB dog (male or female), all the pups will be Black. You apparently have the #2 breeding below


> 1. EEBB(black) X EEBB(black) = genotype: all EEBB---phenotype: all black puppies
> 
> 2. EEBB(black) X EeBB(black/yellow carrier) = genotype: 1/2 EEBB + 1/2 EeBB---phenotype: all black puppies
> 
> ...


Looks like a great litter!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

here are some updated pictures of the girls i took yesteday 
Sadie








Jessie








both together


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

We had the pups and all are doing well missed mothers day by one day they where born Monday here are some pictures 
little girl








then there where two girls








first male one more mouth to feed








another male makes four








2 males 2 females








another girl now we have five








tired mom








now the runt shows up a little man 








one of the girls








Little Man again








Mom doing some cleaning of #6 little man








sleepy mom is out for the night


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Well my pups are a week old today and I have 2 for sell still I thought it might be only one but I have not seen the money for the Female yet and all attempts to contact the prospective buyer have failed. I have one male and one female available. The male is 600.00 the female is 750.00 they are well worth every penny. I paid well over this amount for the female and looking back if I knew then what I know now I would have paid twice that amount. A better dog, friend, hunting companion and mother dog I have never had.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Well pups are 2 weeks now and are starting to walk, they have there eyes open and are getting the sweet puppy breath. They are also pooping up a storm boy I change there bin once a day and I can't keep up. 
Anyway here are some updated pictures 
Mom and pups 








"Little man" not so little anymore








Another look at little man 








Learning to walk (one of the females) 








One of the bigger males 








The smaller female my wife's favorite 








Little fat Girl 








Big male pup 








Eyes open 








This is the small female again 









I had to post this also it's a rooster with 3 hens you can only see the one here the other took off in the grass and there is another behind the dirt on the right just thought you bird doggers might like the picture.


----------

